
Disruptions: Smart-Gun Technology Could Prevent Massacres Like Newtown - iProject
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/06/disruptions-smart-gun-technology-could-prevent-massacres-like-newtown/?ref=technology
======
onion2k
"Smart Gun" technology would prevent tragedies like Newtown only if the gunman
wasn't the owner of the gun in question (otherwise he'd be able to use it
regardless) _and_ all the guns in existence were scrapped and replaced with
"Smart Gun" enabled guns.

The solution to this sort of atrocity is not "make better guns". It's to shift
society towards something that doesn't believe owning lethal weapons is a
necessary or important right.

